# Pro Trak trailers



## JD3430

I think the company went out of business, but does anyone know if any good or not?


----------



## Bonfire

Isn't that the same as a PJ?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

We hauled some trailers out of their plant once, seem like a good trailer. If I remember right the guy that owed pro trac his brother owns elite trailers, both similar only difference was in the dovetail is what I was told.


----------



## rajela

I looked at over a dozen different trailers last year before I bought mine and from what I could tell they all are basically the same. Same frame steel 12"X19# same cross member steel same Dexter axles just the workmanship and price was different. Some added a little extra brace or gusset here and there. I would look it over and if it looks like it has been put together good then it should be good to go.


----------



## JD3430

It's powder coated. Some is peeling off along places like edges on dual jack legs.
Man, I have looked at a lot of crappy trailers.....


----------



## rajela

If the frame isn't twisted or bent, neck is straight, floor is good, Welds aren't cracked, axles & springs are in good shape I don't care if the paint all fall off as I drive off with it if the price is right.

Depending on the length of this trailer it isn't a bad buy in my book if this trailer had a good frame and suspension.

http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/listing/2001-PROTRAK-GOOSENECK-112006617


----------



## JD3430

rajela said:


> If the frame isn't twisted or bent, neck is straight, floor is good, Welds aren't cracked, axles & springs are in good shape I don't care if the paint all fall off as I drive off with it if the price is right.
> 
> Depending on the length of this trailer it isn't a bad buy in my book if this trailer had a good frame and suspension.
> 
> http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/listing/2001-PROTRAK-GOOSENECK-112006617


That's a fantastic deal.

Here's the specs and price on the pro trak I looked at today:
'09 Pro Trak
30' (25 flat, 5' fixed beaver tail)
Flip over ramps
Pop up center on beaver tail
Wood deck
Dexter oil bath axles
Good tires, 4 new, 4 1/2 tread
Chain Box
Dual jacks
Led lights
20,000 GVWR
9,700 empty weight (whew!) 
Paint looks 7.5 out of 10
Only thing I forgot was brakes. If they are electric/ hydraulic that would be a big plus, but I'm not sure. 
$7,000.

Think that's a good deal?


----------



## LaneFarms

I have the same trailer less the led's and its 32' overall. Pro Trak repainted it at a year old but other than that its been a good trailer. I paid $8600 new in jan. 08.


----------



## rajela

Brakes are more than likely electric...not a bad price if you need it. I would like it a lot more at $6,500.00..That sucker sure is heavy at 9,700. If I bought it I would run it across some scales and check the weight.


----------



## JD3430

rajela said:


> Brakes are more than likely electric...not a bad price if you need it. I would like it a lot more at $6,500.00..That sucker sure is heavy at 9,700. If I bought it I would run it across some scales and check the weight.


Sorry i meant to say 6700 its on the tag.
View attachment 1806


----------



## rajela

Not sure how far this is from but might be worth a look..

http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/listing/2014-LONGHORN-TRAILER-32--flatbed-110005188


----------



## JD3430

Anyone see longhorn trailers? 
Can this price be real?

http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/listing/2014-LONGHORN-TRAILER-32--flatbed-110005188


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I buy and sell trailers in my slow season, that being said around here a used 32' in pretty good shape is $5500. You can find some with rough paint around $4500 and project trailers @ $3500.


----------



## rajela

They have a website....located just south of Sulphur Springs, TX. Looks like they build a nice trailer except they paint after the floor has been installed. A couple of phone calls can answer all questions.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

If I was gonna buy a new trailer today, this would be the one. I have owned and hauled loads on a dozen or more different gooseneck trailers and these have been my favorite.

http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/listing/2014-LEGEND-32---%2827---%2B-5--%29-Tandem-Dual-Gooseneck-110507831


----------



## rajela

My preferred choice...

http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/listing/2014-A1-CUSTOM-TRAILERS-32--TEXLINE-TANDEM-DUAL-97217941

My 2nd choice made by the same folks just not as many bells and whistles.

http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/listing/2014-A1-CUSTOM-TRAILERS-32--RENEGADE-GOOSENECK-TRAILER-97212156

Lewis

Those legends are some nice trailers also.


----------



## MT hayer

JD3430, have used a pro trak trailer before. It was like an 06? Somewhere in there, any way it seemed fine. It was a pierced frame trailer, so the deck was the same height as the frame. I didn't think much of it at first, but hauling a high profile load, it makes a big difference. I would recommend looking at one. Same build as most all step deck trailers for trucks. It didn't have a torque tube either. It had 10 or 12 k axles, I don't remember. I would say your price isn't bad.


----------

